# Advice on a repair please.



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

I have a small nasty little chip I want repairing chips away have just quoted me £84 inc vat for the repair. He said that's sand, prime, paint, lacquer and then polish. Is this a fair price or should I go to a dedicated body shop. Advice and comments welcome. Dan.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

That doesn't seem too bad considering it will be done within a few hours. 

If it were mine is probably just touch it in though.


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

I thought about doing it myself but I want a proper job doing as its a brand new car.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

If you called an electrician out he'd probably ask half of that just as a call out. And then with a sharp in-take of breath though gritted teeth and with a wry smile he'd give you the real cost of his time, expertise and materials to fix your problem.

And in that same 2 hours your local window cleaner could probably do 12 households in the same street at £10 a go which equates to £120 .... and lets face it window cleaning doesn't use the most costly of materials and can hardly be classed as a skilled profession.

£82(+) seems ok :thumb:


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

As above if he does good work its worth it and hes not making a fortune on the job


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for the replays guys he was recommended by someone on another forum so his work seems good and he will give me any leftover paint  
I will update with pics in a week after the work is done.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

make sure its 2 pack clear coat he's using, you dont want 1k stuff imo


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

steveo3002 said:


> make sure its 2 pack clear coat he's using, you dont want 1k stuff imo


Not used 1k for at least the last 8 years mate


----------



## RattyMcClelland (Mar 26, 2012)

Plus that's very cheap in my opinion. I wouldn't make anything on that if it was me.
We use 2k non Iso clear and backed by a lifetime guarantee.

Do it.


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

All sorted and well worth the money


----------



## RattyMcClelland (Mar 26, 2012)

Looks ok. Just needs flattening back more to remove the peel.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Nothing there that a quick going over with some 2000 and a machine polish couldn't fix :thumb:

Maybe it should have been done before you got it back ......????...... however £80 odd quid was a good price.

The actual repair probably took less than two hours - but then to let the bumper/repair to cool/harden to then allow time for a flat and polish could have added on a further hour ....and time added equals cost added 
(That said there is quite a bit of peel. If it were a job of mine I wouldn't want it showcased looking like that.)


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

looks good


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Repair 2 days old now and as you say there is peel i may have a go at flattening myself but don have a machine so could I do it by hand. The guy was here for over 2 hours so happy enough for a little over £80.


----------



## RattyMcClelland (Mar 26, 2012)

Ask him to come back and flatten it so it won't effect the guarantee.
Being a Chipsaway franchisee myself I know he should honour that as I do. It's can be repaired, baked, cooled and flattened/polished in under 2 hours no problem.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

t doesn't look right is it reflection ?


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Ask the guy who done it to rectify it DONT do it yourself !


----------

